# utricularia graminifolia EI Dosing? Feeding? Ferts?



## charlie11 (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay I have read so many mixed reviews. I need to know. I just got some UG from carnivours plant nursery. Planted it in florite. Ph 7.0 Kh 4 I am running pressurized co2 250 gal tank.

So is it safe to Do EI dosing?? Some say yes some say no what is it?
How and what do you feed them? Someone said to let fish food dissolve and inject it near them is this true?
How long will they take to get used to the tank? 

Plz give me your opinion on how to raise this beautiful plant. Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

charlie I have no experience converting emergent grown plants from a nursery as I got my UG in submersed form. 
I dose EI in my tank and it does well. Full on NPK+CSMb and I also freely dose extra seachem flourish and iron as well as excel. Pressurized CO2 as well. 

I do no kind of special feeding for the plant other than dosing. A mature tank substrate should take care of that for you. 

It takes a very long time to adjust to a new tank even when its just transfered from tank to tank or just uprooted and replanted. Once it does though it grows like a beast.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

charlie11 said:


> Okay I have read so many mixed reviews. I need to know. I just got some UG from carnivours plant nursery. Planted it in florite. Ph 7.0 Kh 4 I am running pressurized co2 250 gal tank.
> 
> So is it safe to Do EI dosing?? Some say yes some say no what is it?
> How and what do you feed them? Someone said to let fish food dissolve and inject it near them is this true?
> ...


how big of a portion did you get from them? I just got mine from them and it was hard to plant.

from what I read they just eat whats around it. I wouldnt worry and crank up the co2 to help it transition


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

There shouldn't be any issues dosing EI with UG. If you're dosing properly it shouldn't need to grow bladders, I've only seen them develop when the UG is floating/not rooted, so feeding is unnecessary. 

It takes a while to transition from emersed to submersed form, the emersed growth will melt off before the submersed form grows in. It appreciates a lot of CO2 during while it's transitioning too.


----------



## charlie11 (Jan 21, 2010)

accordztech said:


> how big of a portion did you get from them? I just got mine from them and it was hard to plant.
> 
> I got two clumps. very very small, yea and it was hard to tell what was a root or not. its turned white and light green some melted
> 
> from what I read they just eat whats around it. I wouldnt worry and crank up the co2 to help it transition


 I got two clumps. very very small, yea and it was hard to tell what was a root or not. its turned white and light green some melted
i just about killed my fish so i need to come down a bit. my diffuser sucks its diy always something clogging it, to many bubbles escaping. need a good one that will work well in a 250g


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm still trying to pick out leftovers from a tank, so yes, it does extremely well with EI, the dosing is less of an issue, the light/CO2 are the larger factors.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

